# TDL-4, unzerstörbares Botnetz infiziert vier Millionen Computer



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2011)

> Ein neues Botnetz namens TDL-4 hat bereits über vier MillionenComputer infiziert. Die große Gefahr besteht darin, dass dieses Botnetz laut Sicherheitsexperten fast unzerstörbar ist. TDL-4 installiert bis zu 30 verschiedene Schadprogramme auf dem Computer.


Weiterlesen hier: http://computer.t-online.de/tdl-4-u...ert-vier-millionen-computer/id_47593104/index


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

"Unzerstörbar" ist relativ. Allerdings gab es auch schon Botnetze, die man hätte vollautomatisch löschen können und da haben sich die Entscheidungsträger in jahrelanger Meditation auch nicht überwinden können, eine diesbezügliche Entscheidung zu treffen.
So lange die Schlüsselpositionen mit Reichsoberbedenkenträgern besetzt sind, geht halt nix vorwärts.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juli 2011)

TDL-4 ist nicht unzerstörbar. Ist denn schon Sommerloch?
http://blog.webroot.com/2011/06/30/removing-popureb-doesnt-require-a-windows-reinstall/


----------



## BJ (10 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> "Unzerstörbar" ist relativ. Allerdings gab es auch schon Botnetze, die man hätte vollautomatisch löschen können und da haben sich die Entscheidungsträger in jahrelanger Meditation auch nicht überwinden können, eine diesbezügliche Entscheidung zu treffen.
> So lange die Schlüsselpositionen mit Reichsoberbedenkenträgern besetzt sind, geht halt nix vorwärts.


Was ja mit daran liegt, dass sie i. d. R. nicht verstehen was vor sich geht. Je höher der Entscheidungsträger, desto weniger Sachverständnis. Und die technischen Details oder auch nur die Auswirkungen auf die Bevölkerung (u. a. Unzuverlässigkeit von IP Anschlussinhaberauskünften im Falle wieder eingeführter Speicherfristen) können nicht transportiert werden. Ein Teufelskreis, da sich der Entscheider ja vor dem nächsten Entscheider rechtfertigen müsste, dem wiederum er ja gar nicht erklären kann, was ihm gerade sein Zuarbeiter gesagt hat.

Und solange Ermittler damit beschäftigt sind, TDL4 Netzwerkverkehr so lange zu analysieren, bis sie 1. einen der cc-server finden und 2. dieser ausnahmeweise zufällig in einem Land steht welches i. S. RHE relativ schnell kooperiert, können die üblichen Bot-Funktionen den Marktpreis für ddos Erpressungen, Spam, etc. wieder senken.


----------

